# Новый метод восстановления дисков



## Гарри (21 Авг 2015)

https://drkevinpauza.com/the-science/fda-study-result.html

Метод заявляется как научный прорыв.
Мы всякого насмотрелись, однако .... смущают поздравления (на странице доктора в Фейсбук) в успехе от очень авторитетных нейрохирургов. Можно сказать мастодонтов спинальной хирургии.
Может на этот раз действительно прорыв?


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (21 Авг 2015)

Теперь нужно ждать когда это появится в России.


----------



## FerrumBear (21 Авг 2015)

fastwolf-1985 написал(а):


> Теперь нужно ждать когда это появится в России.


*Вынесет всё - и широкую, ясную
Грудью дорогу проложит себе.
Жаль* *только* - *жить* *в* *эту* *пору* *прекрасную
Уж* *не* *придется* - *ни* *мне*, *ни* *тебе*.
Н. А. Некрасов


----------



## Гарри (21 Авг 2015)

Ну думаю российский поэт-рабовладелец середины XIX века, здесь не совсем к месту.
Ждать до старости ни к чему.
Цена вопроса я думаю в районе 5-6 тыс.$ (вместе перелетом и проживанием).
В общем вполне доступные деньги даже с учетом обвала рубля...


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (21 Авг 2015)

Гарри написал(а):


> Ну думаю российский поэт-рабовладелец середины XIX века, здесь не совсем к месту.
> Ждать до старости ни к чему.
> Цена вопроса я думаю в районе 5-6 тыс.$ (вместе перелетом и проживанием).
> В общем вполне доступные деньги даже с учетом обвала рубля...


Продать машину и на лечение.


----------



## FerrumBear (21 Авг 2015)

Гарри написал(а):


> Ну думаю российский поэт-рабовладелец середины XIX века, здесь не совсем к месту.
> Ждать до старости ни к чему.
> Цена вопроса я думаю в районе 5-6 тыс.$ (вместе перелетом и проживанием).
> В общем вполне доступные деньги даже с учетом обвала рубля...


Глубокое заблуждение...или провал в ценовой информации... Стоимость будет выше ровно на порядок. 50-60 тыс. баксов без учета перелета и проживания. И это в самом лучшем случае.

*Гарри*, за те деньги, что Вы озвучили (прописали) готов вылететь хоть завтра...  И таких будет очень много.


----------



## Саша_85 (21 Авг 2015)

Если метод лечения реальный, то стоимость однозначно не будет 5-6 тыс. долларов.
Кстати прочитал с помощью переводчика, не особо понял, кто может объяснить способ лечения и его эффективность?


----------



## Гарри (22 Авг 2015)

Ну не будем делать скоропалительных выводов. Направил запрос. Подождем ответа.
По поводу 50-60 $. по моему это перебор.
В Европе за протезирование 2-х поясничных дисков разброс цен от 30 до 40 тыс. Евро.


----------



## FerrumBear (22 Авг 2015)

*Гарри*, будем ждать результата.


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (24 Авг 2015)

Гарри написал(а):


> Ну не будем делать скоропалительных выводов. Направил запрос. Подождем ответа.
> По поводу 50-60 $. по моему это перебор.
> В Европе за протезирование 2-х поясничных дисков разброс цен от 30 до 40 тыс. Евро.


Ну что ответили на запрос?


----------



## Гарри (24 Авг 2015)

да. ответили. 24 тыс. $. Нахождение в клинике 1 день. После процедуры нет никаких ограничений, хоть сиди, хоть на голове стой.  Все равно дешевле чем любая спинальная операция в Европе или Израиле.  Что касается перелета, то есть тарифы по 400-500 баксов туда-обратно. Что касается отеля,  то в штатах есть отели на любой кошелек. от 50 и выше за ночь.
Вот как-то так....


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (24 Авг 2015)

около 2 миллионов рублей, не дешевый метод.


Гарри написал(а):


> да. ответили. 24 тыс. $. Нахождение в клинике 1 день. После процедуры нет никаких ограничений, хоть сиди, хоть на голове стой.  Все равно дешевле чем любая спинальная операция в Европе или Израиле.  Что касается перелета, то есть тарифы по 400-500 баксов туда-обратно. Что касается отеля,  то в штатах есть отели на любой кошелек. от 50 и выше за ночь.
> Вот как-то так....


Это цена на один диск?


----------



## Гарри (25 Авг 2015)

Не имеет значения. Хоть один хоть три. Цена одинаковая. Бригада, наведение, анестезия вот основная стоимость.


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (25 Авг 2015)

Гарри написал(а):


> Не имеет значения. Хоть один хоть три. Цена одинаковая. Бригада, наведение, анестезия вот основная стоимость.


Интересно когда в Россию этот метод придет?


----------



## Гарри (25 Авг 2015)

никогда


----------



## leo1980 (25 Авг 2015)

Гарри написал(а):


> никогда


----------



## Volandinka (25 Авг 2015)

А тем у кого уже грыжа этот метод видимо не подойдет? Только тем у кого диски просели? С английским вроде дружу причем даже очень, но вот из того, что на сайте есть чего то не поняла как это делается вообще и с помощью чего


----------



## FerrumBear (28 Авг 2015)

Гарри написал(а):


> Не имеет значения. Хоть один хоть три. Цена одинаковая. Бригада, наведение, анестезия вот основная стоимость.


 *Гарри*, ну как я и говорил.. Простому Россиянину это недоступно при нынешнем курсе. Барыги смогут позволить и то накладно. И потом, не поверю, что нет разницы от количества прооперированных дисков. То, что они отвечают, как правило лишь маркетинговый ход. На месте, когда уже деваться будет некуда, окажется, что лечение второго диска всего-то стоит процентов 40, а третьего 35 и т.д.... Вот и прикинь во что это встанет. Никто же не полетит один диск лечить.


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (29 Авг 2015)

А с грыжей данная процедура помогает?


----------



## Гарри (29 Авг 2015)

Ну что ты будешь делать с нашим народом
Верю , не верю, обманут не обманут. Хватит моральных исканий, "духовных скреп" и пр. дерьма! 
Уважаемый феррум беар, позвоните в клинику (США). Не владеете языком- напишите. Переводчик в помощь. Задайте все вопросы на которые хотите найти ответы. Поверьте, вам ответят и дадут исчерпывающиую информацию. 
И еще: тотальной инертностью, незнанием языков, некоммуникабельностью постсовковых жителей активно пользуются Израильские медицинские и околомедицинские структуры. Нет мол языкового барьера, полное понимание и т.д. Крутость израильской медицины вследствие этого сильно преувеличена и мифологизирована. Так что уважаемые форумчане будьте осторожны  в этом плане. Если ищете новейших методик - следите за Европой и США.


----------



## Alexander R (14 Фев 2016)

Так никто и не ответил, в чем заключается метод тут обсуждаемый. А жаль. Далеко не все владеют английским и я уверен, многим бы это было интересно...


----------



## Гарри (14 Фев 2016)

Александр, этот метод может работать только на живых и не сильно повреждённым дисках (трещины в дисках, разрывы наружных слоёв дисков)
Там где оные отсутствуют (кейджи между позвонками) или стоят болты, конструкции - совершенно неприменим. Куда колоть? В титан?
Скорее всего не ваш вариант, хотя можете написать доктору Паужа.


----------



## Alexander R (14 Фев 2016)

У меня есть еще живые и не сильно, но поврежденные диски. Так что все равно интересно.
Если Вам не сложно, то напишите пару слов вкратце о чем тут речь. Думаю, что не я один скажу Вам спасибо


----------



## Гарри (14 Фев 2016)

К сожалению ничем не могу вам помочь
1) я не врач и мне нечего рассказать об этом методе. Гугл в помощь и переводчик. Пишите доктору Кевин Паужа в США. Адрес на его сайте есть.
2) не диски играют ведущую болевую роль в вашей беде, а комплекс биомеханических проблем, серьезно усугублённых болтами и межостистой распоркой...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Фев 2016)

Гарри написал(а):


> не диски играют ведущую болевую роль в вашей беде, а комплекс биомеханических проблем, серьезно усугублённых болтами и межостистой распоркой...


Вам в пору консультировать...


----------



## Elly (4 Апр 2017)

Интересно, этот метод только в США практикуется? В наших краях не слышно о чем-то подобном?


----------

